# Polyurethane?



## DaleJr (May 16, 2003)

Was wondering what everyone thought about using a polyurethane type coating for the hives? Would it be harmful to the bees if I coated the hives with a coating like that? Was looking for something more durable and moisture resistant to cover my hives. And also like the look of a natural wood surface.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't see what it matters on the outside. I've been using the latex base paint without the tint lately. Don't know how it will weather in the long run. Someone on here said they don't paint at all and they think the hives last just as long if not longer because they breath better.


----------



## DaleJr (May 16, 2003)

I normally use a white latex paint on the outside of my hives, but have been seeing alot of mold and mildew build up on the outsides. Figured a polyurethane would better seal the wood against the elements. Like a clear sheild with some sort of a uv protection. Olny keep three hives, so cost is not a concern. And have just bought sbb's for all three for better ventilation and mite control. Just was thinking it would take less maintance in the long run....


----------



## DaleJr (May 16, 2003)

Do you guys think it will be unheathly for the bees, being a pertrolum by product? Polyurethane that is. That is my concern at this point?


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

i've used a water based polyurethane,i feel like it's probably less toxic,but as long as you paint the outside only, it shouldn't matter what you use.


----------



## BillKP71 (Feb 3, 2003)

I had the same concern as DaleJr about using urethane with a petroleum-based solvent, especially on the bottom board. I tried it anyway and so far no problems. I did allow for a couple weeks of curing time before installing bees though. Probably not necessary to wait that long, but I wanted to reduce the risk as much as possible.

------------------
Bill Stoffel
[email protected]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't paint or treat anything that's on the "inside" including the top of the bottom board, so I think anything that isn't acutally toxic to bees or people is ok. If you paint the insides then it becomes a bigger concern. I figure the bees take care of that with the propolis.


----------



## BillKP71 (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm sorry. I wasn't clear. I didn't coat any internal surfaces either, but one of the books I read over the winter (Beekeeping for Dummies?) suggested coating all surfaces of the bottom board. What Michael says makes sense. I think if/when I build more hives I'll also leave at least the top surface of the bottom board uncoated.

------------------
Bill Stoffel
[email protected]


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

On this thread I wonder if anyone has experience with polyurethane glue inside the hive. I've built some supers and used it. (Gorrila glue) Do you think the bees will object. It foams out when you use it so there are globs of it in the corners.

Dickm


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Greetings,

I built an observation hive and used polyurethane both inside and out. I haven't notice any effects on the bees. I think that once the stuff is dry and cured it must be pretty stable and relatively inert otherwise it wouldn't be so tuff and last so long.

It certainly could be used on the exterior parts of the hive without concern for either the bees or the honey.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I use a polyurethane glue on all my hives and coat with oil-based polyurethane because I like the look of natural wood also. I don't coat the inside of the hive at all. No problems noted, and it seems to hold up really well. I'm trying a new one (to me) this year called Clear Shield. It's made for exterior surfaces and seems a little tougher than regular urethane to me.


----------

